
Disk space and LTO improvements in Rustc and Cargo - BadInformatics
https://blog.rust-lang.org/inside-rust/2020/06/29/lto-improvements.html
======
nindalf
I’m excited by these changes. Rust compilation times, although slow, have been
improving by 20-40% every year. The changes in the linked post alone improve
LTO build times by 4-20%.

I’m also looking forward to other changes that people have been working on.

\- A debug backend that uses Cranelift instead of LLVM improves debug compile
times by 20-50%.

\- Using pre-compiled release binaries for procedural macros. Today this
causes a major hit to compile times because the macro needs to be compiled,
then do some codegen, and then the compilation of actual code + generated code
proceeds.

\- In the long term (probably years), the compiler is able to run
interactively, recompiling when any changes are made.

